# Another loss



## mummy2o

Hi guys,

After a 19 week loss over Christmas I was thrilled to be pregnant again. Unfortunately my waters broke at 15 weeks, so went to A&E as maternity don't deal with you under 20 weeks here. So I then had an argument with the receptionist about my waters breaking. Your waters can't break at 15 weeks are you sure your not bleeding? was her response. I know what it was. So after I got checked out by some nice sexy doctor (I had a few whilst staying in hospital and in all honesty if they were going to be on shift 24/7 wouldn't mind getting ill more often!) I was sent to the Cotswold ward the other side of the hospital after pushing for a cervix check. So I moved the car to the other side and got a week pass, as if everything was fine I'd have a few appointments there this week. They checked my cervix and told me, I think your right and your having another miscarriage. Once she left I broke down and cried. Nothing could be done. So I was moved to a private room and started induction. After 20 hours I had 3 contractions I believed I passed the baby, but I had a tampon in due to the tablet, so I removed that, had a wee (in a bedpan on the toilet) and passed the baby there! I was so scared and in shock. Unfortunately, my body likes placentas and holds onto them for dear life, so after more oral inductions this time and after 24 hours I went in for surgery. They couldn't get a spinal block in so had to go to sleep. I was so nervous that I found it hard. The most annoying thing as I was coming round I wet myself, not that I remember that. Just being very unclean for a while. Took them 30 minutes to change my sheets :( I was then able to eat. Considering I hadn't eaten since 8am Sunday morning, and all I got was some toast at 4pm Tuesday, followed by a sandwich at 6pm I wasn't amused. They don't serve hot food as they waste to much on the ward apparently! Thank god OH went to krispy kreme and got a doughnut and some Crisps! I was discharged later that day. I need to go back later to get my meds which is fine, and OH is taking me out for some proper food this evening. I'm already at peace with it all, or I need to be as I have a lot going on right now. But thought I'd just post my story :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Oh no hunni I am so so sorry :( X x


----------



## Jessicahide

I am so sorry. Xxx


----------



## sethsmummy

im so sorry hun :hugs: im sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## NerdyMama

I'm so sorry sweetie :hugs:


----------

